# Chernobyl Roadtrip



## erickad71 (Apr 1, 2004)

I found this on another forum I visit. I thought you guys might find it interesting.

http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/kiddofspeed/ 

This seemed like the best place to put it.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 2, 2004)

I thing Bigmacscanlan posted this elsewhere here. The site is well worth a look - a unique look at the aftermath of one of the worst nuclear disasters ever. 


Oddly, Chernobyl Roadtrip is exactly what I called it when I bookmarked it!


----------



## mac1 (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah, the original thread is here 

http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1461


----------

